# John Deere GX75 running too fast



## norris14 (May 7, 2009)

I have a John Deere GX75 with a Kawasaki 9hp FC290V engine. Just the other day it was running fine, then all of the sudden the engine started running a lot faster and the mower took off, felt like up to around 15 MPH before I stopped it. If I keep it on the lowest throttle setting, it runs pretty much like normal, but if I go up to the middle setting or higher, the engine just starts racing and smoke comes out of the exhaust. 

Other people have said it could be the internal governor. Does this sound like the culprit?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, it could be the governor, or the may be some issue with the throttle shaft on the carburetor.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

norris14 said:


> I have a John Deere GX75 with a Kawasaki 9hp FC290V engine. Just the other day it was running fine, then all of the sudden the engine started running a lot faster and the mower took off, felt like up to around 15 MPH before I stopped it. If I keep it on the lowest throttle setting, it runs pretty much like normal, but if I go up to the middle setting or higher, the engine just starts racing and smoke comes out of the exhaust.
> 
> Other people have said it could be the internal governor. Does this sound like the culprit?


After you have made sure that it isn't a stuck carb throttle shaft,to determine if it's an internal governor malfunction or an external linkage problem,just unhook the governor spring.If the governor is ok,it'll kick the speed to idle.If it races still,then try doing the static governor arm adjustment.If that doesn't recalibrate it,then you will need to split the cases.On another thought,I had an FC420 last week that did that,and it was from the throttle shaft was so worn,it actually split at the throttle shaft so the throttle plate wasnt hooked with the plate,making it over rev,yet was able to run slow.
Take care,
Steve


----------

